# Haralson County



## madcop942 (Nov 18, 2010)

Are there any deer in Haralson County.  I have not seen one all year.  In my hunt club, they are completely nocturnal or they just vacation there.


----------



## Mac (Nov 18, 2010)

Lots of deer if you manage your property, but this will not happen in a year or two, it takes time, patience and effort.


----------



## chevy85 (Nov 21, 2010)

There are a pile of does that's all i have seen all season. Bucks are moving at night. Imo...


----------



## jimireece25 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Little Something*

Killed a little doe last week in the early morning. Saw one doe moving around Monday Morning. Haven't been out in the evenings yet.

Look forward to some cold weather this weekend to start some action.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 24, 2010)

The county like most of the rest of North Ga seems to be really hit or miss.    I've seen at least 4-5 deer just about every sitting in Haralson County this season but I've got other friends that haven't been seeing much of anything at all.

Trying to manage your property is a good thing if you have a very large amount of acreage and neighbors that are on the same page, but when you hunt smaller tracts of property like I do (30 acres here, 90 acres there) it's rather pointless.   It's been my experience in Haralson county that if it has bone on the head, if you pass on it don't be surprised to see it on the back of an ATV or in the bed of the truck when you come out for lunch or at the end of the day.


----------



## Mac (Nov 30, 2010)

Buzz said:


> Trying to manage your property is a good thing if you have a very large amount of acreage and neighbors that are on the same page, but when you hunt smaller tracts of property like I do (30 acres here, 90 acres there) it's rather pointless.   It's been my experience in Haralson county that if it has bone on the head, if you pass on it don't be surprised to see it on the back of an ATV or in the bed of the truck when you come out for lunch or at the end of the day.



I agree, Well Said


----------

